# Anyone interested in film making?



## Matt Derrick (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if there is anyone out there interested in film making. I'm looking for someone that would be interested in doing the camera work, sound, and some post production for a YouTube series I would like to start doing in the near future. This thread here should give you a rough idea of what I'd like to do:

http://squattheplanet.com/threads/seeking-partner-in-crime-for-stp-documentary-series.15592/

If you're interested and would like more information, please send me a PM!


----------



## jeffyDee (Apr 21, 2013)

i have a cam but the only thing is its in hi8 format


----------



## zephyr23 (Apr 21, 2013)

i been looking for a right person to partner with for the longest time. i went to film school for two years then dropped out because i hated most of my classmate. i now have been using film making as tool for activism and political change. I have all the gear i have tripod,mic and a dvx 100b and final cut for editing. I am located in WA like an hour from Seattle doing work trade at permaculture homestead. so if you are being serious please pm me. i would love to talk. i would love to chat on the phone. so hit me up.
Jonah


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 21, 2013)

jeffyDee said:


> i have a cam but the only thing is its in hi8 format



I forgot to mention that I already have a Canon t3i with a great lens and a zoom h4n with an ntg2 rode shotgun mic.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 21, 2013)

zephyr23 said:


> i been looking for a right person to partner with for the longest time. i went to film school for two years then dropped out because i hated most of my classmate. i now have been using film making as tool for activism and political change. I have all the gear i have tripod,mic and a dvx 100b and final cut for editing. I am located in WA like an hour from Seattle doing work trade at permaculture homestead. so if you are being serious please pm me. i would love to talk. i am not one of those kids that say i am down and not do it took look cool on the board. i would love to chat on the phone. so hit me up.
> Jonah



Damn dude that sounds awesome, we should chat more, and I should be in your area somewhat soon. I'll send you a pm in a bit


----------



## zephyr23 (Apr 21, 2013)

ok cool look forward to chat soon. Canon t3i are cool awesome look just a pain when you need to edit the way ok sinking audio and video. but we can talk.


----------

